# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Where to get bulk floreat picture hangers? (Besides Ziabicki)

## GrahamBFAS

Anyone know where I can get bulk Floreat hangers besides Ziabicki? Are they the only ones able to import them from Germany or something? 
I know the entire world is upside down these days, and of course supply lines from Europe are effected.  (and this is in no way a dig on Ziabicki! They're great, I just haven't heard from them in a while and I need hooks)

----------


## Paul Brewin

Hi,

These aren't name brand Floreat, not sure these would work for you:
https://www.unitedmfrs.com/Bulk_Pack...ers_s/1369.htm

Cheers!

----------


## GrahamBFAS

Thanks. Yes, I ended up ordering from them a few weeks ago. I don't like those hangers as much as the floreats because the nails are a little more loosey-goosey, where the floreats are held at an angle. Though I do like the hole in the middle for when I need to use a screw instead of a nail.

----------


## Paul Brewin

Agreed, those generic type aren’t as nice, also that having a center hole/opening is helpful for using a screw. We’ve used the ones with spring clips as well since we try to keep works captive as we’re in a seismic zone. It would be nice if higher quality hangers were more readily available in general. Cheers and Happy New Year!

----------


## singletrack_mind

I'd like to revive this thread in case anyone out there knows what the story is with Ziabicki Imports and Floreat hangers. 

What I know is that starting around September 2020 I began having trouble with orders not being filled. At some point Paul from Ziabicki called me and explained that the manufacturer in Germany was having trouble obtaining raw materials for some covid19-related reason, so distributors were not receiving product. He did at that point manage to come up with the hangers I had ordered and sent them to me. Since that time I placed another order with him in mid-November, and after receiving confirmation of the order, no further communication has been forthcoming and the order has not arrived. By now I have made many attempts to reach Ziabicki, but emails and voicemails go un-answered and when I tried calling today it wasn't even possible to leave a message. There is no indication on their website that they have gone out of business, or that the Floreat hangers are not available, but something along those lines seems to be the case.

Does anyone have knowledge that could shed light on this situation?

----------


## Masterpiece Install

Having the same trouble... ordered 12/6 but have gotten "O" response to phone calls, voicemails, emails, and faxes to them.

----------


## singletrack_mind

I am going to put an old-fashioned letter in the mail tomorrow, maybe that will get their attention. If so I will report back.

----------


## singletrack_mind

At this point I have to say it's been a month with no answer. I'm left with the feeling Ziabicki Imports no longer exists.
I tried the generic version, they are hopeless on the hard plaster walls I typically encounter.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

This is a real problem. I feel lucky that I happen to be stocked up! I can't remember if I have seen your question there or not but due to the odd thrown together structure PACCIN has as an online presence (that we are working to do a complete website overhaul to address) the majority of actual functional communication actually takes place on the PACCIN listserv that is separate from this forum. If you haven't posted it there give it a try. It will reach a bunch more members of the community basically instantly. You can join the list here 
https://www.paccin.org/content.php?110-ListServ

----------


## theRustyNail

I'm also on the look out for something comparable to the security hooks Ziabicki offered. I placed an order with them back in January and never got a response from them after never receiving my order. They did take my money though. 
If anyone has an alternative solution I'd like to see, or hear, about what product you are currently using that is relatively as easy as the Ziabicki product. Thanks!

----------


## MSwift

Update: Ziabicki.com seems to be gone: "account suspended." The United's are fine for screws. Frameworks hangers are the strongest for heavier pieces. But Floreats were the best overall.

New supplier, Chicago: https://tradecraftsupply.com/

----------

